# Performance-PCs.com Bulk Order!



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

POST ONLY WHAT YOU KNOW YOU CAN AND WILL PURCHASE

MINIMAL DISCUSSION PLEASE

POST THE PPCs PART ("MODEL") NUMBER AND QUANTITY

BE ADVISED PAYMENT WILL BE REQUIRED PRIOR TO ORDERING

NOW *POSSIBLY* OPEN TO ALL PPCs SELECTION




I need to work out the logistics of payment, though I'm figuring on MO/Check/Cash only as payment, and a $1 surcharge for time spent per order as this could become a large endeavor.
I will post updates in Post #2 on the status and parts on request in Post #3
please attempt to request parts that already have a quantity on request


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Updates*



> Normally for bulk orders they are like 25, 50, 100 of each part #. Or we can sell by case price (most fans are 40-60) per case. On a mixed order best we can offer $2 off each fan on these.



So it's looking like the best we're going to see is $2 off each fan, which is still pretty decent depending on how many you're getting


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Parts On Request*

*By Part:*​
A.C. Ryan:


> *ACR-BF8966*  17
> *ACR-BF8980*  9
> *ACR-BF9017*  8
> *ACR-BF9024*  6
> ...



Scythe:


> *DFS123812H-3000*  3
> *SCKB-1000BK* 1



Tygon:


> *TYGON-3603-1/2*  10



OCZ:


> *OCZTXTCC*  1





*By User:*​


> *firseries3*:________ 3x ACR-BF8874 & 13x ACR-BF8966 [16]
> *oli_ramsay*: _______5x ACR-BF9000 & 3x ACR-BF8829 [8]
> *DanishDevil*:_______7x ACR-BF8980 [7]
> *Duxx*:____________4x ACR-BF8966 [4]
> ...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 14, 2008)

Do we know how much cheaper its going to be for us yet? I'd like to place more orders, but I'd hate to find out its more than I thought and end up not being able to pay for them, know what I mean?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

updated post 2 with a reply


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 14, 2008)

So no shipping Charges lol?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> So no shipping Charges lol?



obviously it would be the actual shipping charge for each person to be fair


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 14, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> obviously it would be the actual shipping charge for each person to be fair



So you can say plus another $10 right? for like 4 of them shipped together?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> So you can say plus another $10 right? for like 4 of them shipped together?



no idea man, though it's most likely all coming to me and therefor leaving washington pa 15301
if you want to, go ahead an try to calc the shipping to you via USPS Priority


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 14, 2008)

I've roughly calculated prices and shipping etc and it works out quite a bit cheaper if I get one less 12cm fan.  If possible could you ammend my order again (sorry) to 4x ACR-BF9000 & 3x ACR-BF8829 [7].  Thanks!


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

SCRAP-AL [x2]

ACR-XP0748 [x2] (if in stock) otherwise,  ACR-XP0755 [x2]

STB-3T4-E1 [x1]

Plus the fans that were already posted.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2008)

Quick question.  Are they going to ship to us, or are you going to distribute like I originally planned?


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

Wouldn't distributing, then end up costing just as much, with having to ship twice?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2008)

Well my original idea was that they might give me a good discount, because with some specific fans they've got basically 50% off on 75+ fans, but it seems like they won't quite do that for us, but I just wanted to make sure that they would be shipping to us.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

I was under the impression that it would all be shipped to one person and then distributed
it's beginning to seem that this will wind up costing more than purchasing individually


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree. $1 surcharge for all the parts plus shipping is about ridiculous, sorry to be that way.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 14, 2008)

Couldn't you ask if they could just knock say 20-25% off the final price?  Maybe that would be more appealing, especially as I live in the UK and shipping will cost a lot anyway.


----------



## commandercup (Apr 14, 2008)

PPCS got me a discount on wire fan grills xD

1/3 off for 20-40 ($2) or nearly 2/3 off for 100 ($1.25)

hehe, I'll be ordering quite a few... debating on whether 100 is worth it lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2008)

hey... can they throw in a d-tek fuzion CPU block at a discount too?

im gonna start making acrylic tops for them as soon as a get one.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2008)

If someone buys some more of my stuff, I'll go water right now!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2008)

i ordered a whole PC from you what more do you want


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 15, 2008)

Take my 850W PSU please   I even lowered the price!

And...why don't you take that 6800 and a few other little things while you're at it


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2008)

hehe lets move to that thread and stop hijacking this one or better yet get on AIM!


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would be interested in a dozen Yate Loon's im surprised no one has mentioned them but I live in Canada.

- Christine


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2008)

What's the word so far on this dude?  I'm gonna be ready to order some case mod stuff within the next week or so.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> What's the word so far on this dude?  I'm gonna be ready to order some case mod stuff within the next week or so.



I dunno man, I really don't see how this is going to save any money for anyone


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 17, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I would be interested in a dozen Yate Loon's im surprised no one has mentioned them but I live in Canada.
> 
> - Christine[/QUOT
> 
> I can get you some cheap Yate Loons. What ones are you interested in?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> calvary1980 said:
> 
> 
> > I would be interested in a dozen Yate Loon's im surprised no one has mentioned them but I live in Canada.
> ...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I dunno man, I really don't see how this is going to save any money for anyone



Ok.  I guess it's dead then.  Just wanted to be sure before I went another way.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Ok.  I guess it's dead then.  Just wanted to be sure before I went another way.



don't you agree though?  I don't want people pissed at me but it's seriously just not going to be worth all the bother


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2008)

I do.  I thought they were gonna give us a little more of a discount than they did.  Oh well.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 17, 2008)

Does any other supplier carry them?


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 17, 2008)

I was hoping PPC had the SH series, but I guess the SM would have to do regardless it's out of stock and I don't think I would buy them if they were more than $2 USD a fan.

Thanks anyways 

- Christine


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks guys for the effort. Can't blame someone for tyring. Better luck next time I suppose.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 17, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I dunno man, I really don't see how this is going to save any money for anyone




It would for bulk on other things though right? Hard drives, video cards, DDR3 ram, motherboards.

I could see buying 1TB Drives in bulk. Or even 500GB drives. 

I would be in for two.

Case fans just aren't that expensive. "High profit" items make more since in bulk. 3870X2's included!

If the whole community(atleast 20+) wanted 3870X2's those would be cheaper in bulk trust me.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 17, 2008)

3870 X2 or Hard Drives are not practical if you want them talk to Fit he runs his store through here *sarcasm* 

I chose Yate Loons because they cost like $25 cents to manufacture and they perform exceptionally well but they will only ship to the US or Canada if you buy in Stock.

- Christine


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 17, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> 3870 X2 or Hard Drives are not practical if you want them talk to Fit he runs his store through here *sarcasm*
> 
> I chose Yate Loons because they cost like $25 cents to manufacture and they perform exceptionally well but they will only ship to the US or Canada if you buy in Stock.
> 
> - Christine



High profit items have more of an mark-up so logically buying them in bulk saves you money. Graphics cards take little cost to manufacture compared to what they cost us, the end-users.


yate loons don't cost but $7.  How much cheaper could they get?

3870X2's on the other hand cost much more. But in bulk it makes all the difference.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yate Loons range from $2-7. first you need the money in hand and nobody is going to order Twenty 3870X2 from here, you would have to order them from the Source not the Middle Man and I don't think Twenty is enough to yield a big enough discount to justify the order.

PS, if you want to order something in Stock what about the Red Crucials look at the size of the thread on them.

- Christine


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree DH, this would be much more efficient with products that have a higher margin


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 17, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I agree DH, this would be much more efficient with products that have a higher margin



And we would need to make it worth while to the guy doing the ordering too! 

A handling fee as they call it. 

But it has to be something that a ton of people want. Possibly multiple forum group purchase. [H] and XS might be interested too.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2008)

I still love the idea, and I'd be happy to do it and ship out everything.  Just won't work with PPCs.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 17, 2008)

*puts on her spock ears* damn I forgot Logic evades some people here 

- Christine


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 17, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> *puts on her spock ears* damn I forgot Logic evades some people here
> 
> - Christine



Saving money is logical. 

No really though... the reason people have discounts on fans is to give a shipping discount.

$7 item...... could go as low as?
$400 item could go as low as?

Both items cost little to make. Which has a more room to go down in price?


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 17, 2008)

I dropped out my 3rd year into my masters, I don't need to be reminded to buy low sell high. Danish will buy anything with an LED on it maybe I should sell him catzilla (my cat) wrap him in Christmas Lights he was my wingman my co-pilot in EVE we made alot of Isk over the years 

- Christine


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 17, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I dropped out my 3rd year into my masters, I don't need to be reminded to buy low sell high. Danish will buy anything with an LED on it maybe I should sell him catzilla (my cat) wrap him in Christmas Lights he was my wingman my co-pilot in EVE we made alot of Isk over the years
> 
> - Christine



Your cat is probably low CFM when hooked up to electricity though.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

lol at you two....wow...haha


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I dropped out my 3rd year into my masters, I don't need to be reminded to buy low sell high. Danish will buy anything with an LED on it maybe I should sell him catzilla (my cat) wrap him in Christmas Lights he was my wingman my co-pilot in EVE we made alot of Isk over the years
> 
> - Christine



Take your trash talking elsewhere...nobody wants to hear that.

You may have learned a lot by dropping out of graduate school, but you still don't know how to be respectful.

Close the damn thread.  It's dead.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 17, 2008)

calm down I was only breaking your balls, your offended too easily  take a vacation

- Christine


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 17, 2008)

DanishDevil likes flashy stuff. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Take your trash talking elsewhere...nobody wants to hear that.
> 
> You may have learned a lot by dropping out of graduate school, but you still don't know how to be respectful.
> 
> Close the damn thread.  It's dead.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2008)

Lmao!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 18, 2008)

So.... is this still going ahead??


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 18, 2008)

I suppose it's now up to DD if he wants to attempt it, the way I figured it we wouldn't get enough of a discount to save anyone anything
main reason being PPCs goes by part number for bulk orders, meaning we'd all have to agree on one or two models and just get 25+ of each


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 22, 2008)

check this out (courtesy of sneekypeet) http://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SH-12-High-Speed-pr-3771.html 

- Christine


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 22, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> check this out (courtesy of sneekypeet) http://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SH-12-High-Speed-pr-3771.html
> 
> - Christine




Nice find sneakypeet and Calvary1980!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

It was added it to the hot deals a while back when I got mine from them...standard shiiping in 3 days...all worked out well. 

Link: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54959


----------

